# questions!



## eli-milqo

Hello  I hope you are doing fine

I have more questions about Turkish:

1- how can we say " I want this to be true" 

2- how can we say " I want you to leave because it's between me and them".

thanks in advance!


----------



## Rallino

1. Bunun doğru/gerçek olmasını istiyorum.
2. Senin gitmeni istiyorum; çünkü bu onlarla benim aramda.


----------



## Volcano

*The second could also be:

Sen karışma, çünkü bu onlarla benim aramda.*


----------



## eli-milqo

thank you for the answers, but yet I have one more question:

- how to say " he told me not to open it" ... thank you!


----------



## Volcano

*Onu açmamamı söyledi.*


----------



## Rallino

If you need a grammatical analysis:

He told me not to open it = Onu açmamamı söyledi

it's something like that


----------



## eli-milqo

Thanks to all of you for you help! (I liked this colored explanation by Rallino)

but I have one more quesiton: 
- how can we say ( give me the pen so I can write it for you)?

thanks


----------



## gianlia

eli-milqo said:


> Thanks to all of you for you help! (I liked this colored explanation by Rallino)
> 
> but I have one more quesiton:
> - how can we say ( give me the pen so I can write it for you)?
> 
> thanks



Kalemi bana verirsen, senin icin yazabilirim..


----------



## ayşegül

gianlia said:


> Kalemi bana verirsen, senin icin yazabilirim..


 
kalemi bana verirsen -----give me the pen (?!)

Burada emir var ,şart yok ki?!

If you give me the pen demiyor,give me the pen diyor...

kalemi bana ver =give me the pen

Hoş tam tamına çevirirsen: Kalemi ver bana böylelikle onu senin için yazabilirim.


----------



## gianlia

ayşegül said:


> kalemi bana verirsen -----give me the pen (?!)
> 
> Burada emir var ,şart yok ki?!
> 
> If you give me the pen demiyor,give me the pen diyor...
> 
> kalemi bana ver =give me the pen
> 
> Hoş tam tamına çevirirsen: Kalemi ver bana böylelikle onu senin için yazabilirim.



Sen Amerika'da veya Ingiltere'de yasadin mi bilmiyorum da, bir dilden baska bir dile herhangi bir seyi tercume ederken, kelimesi kelimesine tercume edilmez.. Edildiginde yanlis anlamlar ihtiva eder.. Mesela, "To be or not to be"nin onlarca Turkce'ye tercume edilis sekli vardir.. Ama hicbirisi de Ingilizce'deki gibi kelimesi kelimesine ayni cevrilmemistir..

Sen gidip de sinifta birisine "Kalemi bana var" dersen, kibarlik ogren biraz ayi derim.. O yuzden baska bir lisani ogrenmek isteyenlere de ogrenmek istediklerini kibarlik carcevesinde cevirmeye calisirsak, daha iyi olur diye dusunuyorum..


----------



## ayşegül

gianlia said:


> Sen Amerika'da veya Ingiltere'de yasadin mi bilmiyorum da, bir dilden baska bir dile herhangi bir seyi tercume ederken, kelimesi kelimesine tercume edilmez.. Edildiginde yanlis anlamlar ihtiva eder.. Mesela, "To be or not to be"nin onlarca Turkce'ye tercume edilis sekli vardir.. Ama hicbirisi de Ingilizce'deki gibi kelimesi kelimesine ayni cevrilmemistir..
> 
> Sen gidip de sinifta birisine "Kalemi bana var" dersen, kibarlik ogren biraz ayi derim.. O yuzden baska bir lisani ogrenmek isteyenlere de ogrenmek istediklerini kibarlik carcevesinde cevirmeye calisirsak, daha iyi olur diye dusunuyorum..


 
Kişilerin bir şeye yorum,görüş,fikir bildirirken,yazılmış olan yorumları kendi anlama süzgeçlerinden geçirip sonra harmanlaması taraftarı olduğumdan burda da sizi bana yanıt vermiş konumunda görmüyorum.Dikkat etseydiniz benim orda ''tam tamına çeviri yaparsak'' diye belirtmiş olduğum bir yargı var.Bizde hoşaf soğutmadık çevirilerin nasıl ,ne türlü yapılacağını bilmek için illa da başka ülkelerin vatandaşlığı altına girmek zorunda değiliz.Edinegelmiş olduğumuz genel kültürler itibâriyle zaten bunların farkındayız.Bizim burada dili sizin deyiminizle ''literally''manasıyla vermek olduğundan böyle bir şeye teşebbüs ettik.
Eğer bir dili tam manasını vermek değilde o dildeki en güzel söylenimi bulmaksa,söylenebilecek yüzlerce seçeneği göz önüne almak da kaçınılmaz olacak.Tekrar üstüne basarak hatta te'kidleyerek söylüyorum ki ben orada tam manasını yazdım bu bir ki dilbilgiside benle aynı dili konuştuğuna inanıyorum.

Küçük bir tavsiye : Olur da size biri ''emir kipini''kullanırsa AYI değilde daha nazik bir tavırla karşılık vermeniz toplumsal kurallara daha yakışan bir ifade olur.

Saygılar....


----------



## gianlia

ayşegül said:


> Kişilerin bir şeye yorum,görüş,fikir bildirirken,yazılmış olan yorumları kendi anlama süzgeçlerinden geçirip sonra harmanlaması taraftarı olduğumdan burda da sizi bana yanıt vermiş konumunda görmüyorum.Dikkat etseydiniz benim orda ''tam tamına çeviri yaparsak'' diye belirtmiş olduğum bir yargı var.Bizde hoşaf soğutmadık çevirilerin nasıl ,ne türlü yapılacağını bilmek için illa da başka ülkelerin vatandaşlığı altına girmek zorunda değiliz.Edinegelmiş olduğumuz genel kültürler itibâriyle zaten bunların farkındayız.Bizim burada dili sizin deyiminizle ''literally''manasıyla vermek olduğundan böyle bir şeye teşebbüs ettik.
> Eğer bir dili tam manasını vermek değilde o dildeki en güzel söylenimi bulmaksa,söylenebilecek yüzlerce seçeneği göz önüne almak da kaçınılmaz olacak.Tekrar üstüne basarak hatta te'kidleyerek söylüyorum ki ben orada tam manasını yazdım bu bir ki dilbilgiside benle aynı dili konuştuğuna inanıyorum.
> 
> Küçük bir tavsiye : Olur da size biri ''emir kipini''kullanırsa AYI değilde daha nazik bir tavırla karşılık vermeniz toplumsal kurallara daha yakışan bir ifade olur.
> 
> Saygılar....



Bakin.. Oncelikle tavsiyenizden baslayayim..

Terbiye ve kibarlik, bir kulturdur..  Hangi sartlar, hangi durumlar altinda nasil davranilmasini gerektigini anlatan kurallar butunudur.. Bu baglamda, bana emir kipi ile bir sey emredildiginde adab-i muaseret kurallari disinda bir lisan ile geri cevap vermek kacinilmazdir.. "Kalemi bana ver" diye emredildikten sonra, "Ne demek efendim.. Buyrunuz.. Lutfen dilediginizce kullanin, isiniz bittikten sonra bana geri teslim edebilirsiniz" diyecek halimiz yok..

Ikincisi, cevap yazarken bir fikir uzerinde yogunlasmanizda fayda var.. Hem, "yazılmış olan yorumları kendi anlama süzgeçlerinden geçirip sonra harmanlaması taraftarı olduğumdan" diyorsunuz, hem de "litereally manasiyla tercume ettim" diyorsunuz.. Eger ilk dediginize inaniyorsaniz, "literally" bir sekilde tercume etmeniz gerekmiyor..

Eger sizde benim gibi tercume yapilirken, kelimesi kelimesine cevirmenin yanlis anlamlara mahal verecegini dusunuyorsaniz sorun yok ve benim cevirdigim sekildeki ornek dogru oluyor ama bu baglamda dusunmuyorsaniz, konu hakkinda kesin ve apayri fikir ayrililiklarimizdan dolayi tercumeler arasinda farkliliklar olabilir..


----------



## ayşegül

gianlia said:


> Bakin.. Oncelikle tavsiyenizden baslayayim..
> 
> Terbiye ve kibarlik, bir kulturdur.. Hangi sartlar, hangi durumlar altinda nasil davranilmasini gerektigini anlatan kurallar butunudur.. Bu baglamda, bana emir kipi ile bir sey emredildiginde adab-i muaseret kurallari disinda bir lisan ile geri cevap vermek kacinilmazdir.. "Kalemi bana ver" diye emredildikten sonra, "Ne demek efendim.. Buyrunuz.. Lutfen dilediginizce kullanin, isiniz bittikten sonra bana geri teslim edebilirsiniz" diyecek halimiz yok..
> 
> Ikincisi, cevap yazarken bir fikir uzerinde yogunlasmanizda fayda var.. Hem, "yazılmış olan yorumları kendi anlama süzgeçlerinden geçirip sonra harmanlaması taraftarı olduğumdan" diyorsunuz, hem de "litereally manasiyla tercume ettim" diyorsunuz.. Eger ilk dediginize inaniyorsaniz, "literally" bir sekilde tercume etmeniz gerekmiyor..
> 
> Eger sizde benim gibi tercume yapilirken, kelimesi kelimesine cevirmenin yanlis anlamlara mahal verecegini dusunuyorsaniz sorun yok ve benim cevirdigim sekildeki ornek dogru oluyor ama bu baglamda dusunmuyorsaniz, konu hakkinda kesin ve apayri fikir ayrililiklarimizdan dolayi tercumeler arasinda farkliliklar olabilir..


 
Yazdığım cevaptaki sizin anladığınız ile benim yazarken düşündüklerim arasında dağlar kadar fark var ki benim yazdıklarımı da net oturtamamışınız.Genelde burada çeviri isteyen kişiye literally manasıyla vermek o kişide olan dili pekiştirmek olacağına inanıyorum.Bende literally bir şekilde direkt olarak tercüme ettim.Burada bir duralım
İkincisi,Bizlerin yazagelmiş olduğu cümlelerden ''eğer öyleyse böyle ,şöyleyse öyle '' diyerek bir cevap vermek,ne demek istediğimi anlamamışsınız manasına geliyor.Bana böyle aks ediyor desem daha doğru olur.Şöyle basitleştireyim...Tam tamına çevireye karşıyım,ama tam tamına çevirerek bir kişinin bir dili daha iyi kavrayacağına da inanıyorum.(Akılda bu yol ile tutacağına)

Yaşadığınız yerdeki adabı muhaşere kuralları neyi nasıl söylüyor bilemem ama burada sokakları yurdum insanı kokan memlekette '' kötü söze kötü söz her kişinin harcı,kötü söze iyi söz er kişinin harcı '' şeklinde olduğundan bizlerin karşımızdaki kişi her ne kadar bizleri emir kipiylede alçaltsa da bizlere düşen ona kullandığımız ---niz ekini başka bir kalıba sokmamaktır.Biz böyle gördük.

Saygılar......


----------

